# Post scary pictures/gifs



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

http://image.blingee.com/images17/content/output/000/000/000/631/539297337_803606.gif

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp5raanfyK1r0gxalo1_500.gif

http://i54.tinypic.com/2enowfd.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ar3v0l.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/5B3Ikl.jpg

...enjoy


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

All child's play. Creepypasta stuff was always pretty funny to me.

This, however, scares the hell out of me for some reason I can't really put my finger on:








JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

People in gas masks always creeped the hell out of me...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This is actually something I discovered/saw through a college seminar on contemporary art. It's freaky.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Definitely pictures of the skin condition of Harlequin Ichthyosis. If you're unfamiliar, google image search it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

(click to enlarge)

Close-up of the mouth parts of the African catfish species _Synodontis acanthomias_. The pic is of a (now deceased) aquarium specimen named Bongo. Photo taken by myself.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Couchie said:


> Definitely pictures of the skin condition of Harlequin Ichthyosis. If you're unfamiliar, google image search it.


There's now a drug which can partially alleviate that--it's a chemical analogue of vitamin A:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotretinoin*

The drug, by its nature, is almost as scary as the disease, though.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fsharpmajor said:


> There's now a drug which can partially alleviate that--it's a chemical analogue of vitamin A:
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isotretinoin*
> 
> The drug, by its nature, is almost as scary as the disease, though.


Yeah, Accutane? Debating asking my doctor for that to treat my acne. It's not bad but ive had it continuously since middle school and nothing else has been able to get rid of it. It's a miserable drug but apparently the only thing that will cure acne permanently.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Couchie said:


> Yeah, Accutane? Debating asking my doctor for that to treat my acne. It's not bad but ive had it continuously since middle school and nothing else has been able to get rid of it. It's a miserable drug but apparently the only thing that will cure acne permanently.


You'd need to see your doctor or dermatologist about it, obviously. (I'm not a doc). The main, very obvious danger is to pregnant women. It's a tightly controlled medication because of its potential to cause birth defects. That doesn't mean that it will kill you, or even harm you--it's not a mutagen or carcinogen. But still, I think you'll find that they'll want to have tried everything else, without success, before they'll prescribe it for you.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

(click to enlarge)

Here's a pic of the star-nosed mole. If you live in rural areas of eastern North America (from about Nova Scotia down to the Carolinas), you will never be very far away from one of these nocturnal, burrowing creatures, but you are never likely to see one.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> View attachment 2813
> 
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> ...


I like how that picture makes the mole look so huge. :lol:


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I want one of those Milou dogs. So cute.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know what it is about me and spiders on human flesh:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Check this out. Have to click as I can't get it to display.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

M.B lost his fancy dress on the forum, whilst leaving in a hurry.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


Early 70's Borat


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


This is the man who told a group of governors yesterday that he was pretty sure that, had he been there during the Parkland, Florida school shooting, he would have run into the building, even unarmed, to save children, the man who got five deferments from military service during the Vietnam War because of bone spurs in his heels that were so agonizingly painful that he could still play football for his stateside school. Just when you think he can't possibly dive any lower, he uses the violent death of children to fuel his sick heroism fantasies. Oh, mein Gott! I yearn for the day when my country will have a president again.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> :tiphat:


sitting here in nearly the same position... trying to figure this out...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Dr Who episodes are all funny.

But then they made this one:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

.


----------

